# Can't see prices on Tapatalk app



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

I notice that I can't see the prices for FS items on the tapatalk app if they are listed in the header of the thread.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

I recommend just using the browser/web version on mobile, it works really well.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We advise using the mobile web browser as the site is optimized to work on Chrome. 

However, we should have this resolved in the next release or two.

You can stay up to date with updates via Help > Release Notes

Jeff


----------

